# Soundtrack Competition



## zimmerman

Just found this soundtrack competition -

http://emr.emi.com/go.asp?/.emicatalogue.emicatalogue.moviesoundtrack.signup.feb10/bEMU001

It says new sign ups will be in with the chance of winning a selection of great movie soundtracks on CD including an exclusive promotional only copy of Paul McCartney's forthcoming single '(I Want To) Come Home' from the movie Everybody's Fine.

You've just got to sign up to the mailing list by 28th February! Cool competition!


----------

